# What do you think of this BLM gelding?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's cute. Looks like he's going to be built like a tank when he fills out. Reminds me a lot of smrobs' draft cross (Belgian/QH), Rafe.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I love his kind eye...and he seems to be pretty well built I dont see anything glaring


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a cute little guy. I can't see anything really wrong with his confo, but those pix aren't the best.

You thinking of adopting him?


ETA:


Ooh, upon closer inspection, I'm seeing a swollen left knee on him.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would love too but at the current moment I don't have the facilites nor a way to get him here otherwise I would snap one up in a heartbeat


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

but I do want to but I want to see what I should look for in them first so I always go on monthly pick out a few I like


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What I've found while browsing those sites is that you always want to look at the "plain" horses first. Bays and browns and sorrels without much white on them are often the ones to get the low bid...or no bid at all. There was a super nice little brown mare last time. Really calm eye and low headset. IMHO, would have been a good horse for a beginner type adopter (just by looking at the pictures), but she didn't get a single bid. Then there was this hideous little palomino appy that got bid way up there :?.

I don't know exactly what traits you might be looking for but I'm liking this little mare. Seems like a good mover but also appears to have a calmer temperament.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6252&mygalleryview=


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ She has such a sweet face!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. Without that big knee, that little gelding you first posted would certainly be one I would look at. Good sturdy conformation, appears to be skittish but not terrified, and looks like he'll mature into a very attractive horse (once his tail grows out :wink.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BLM website is bad for me. I just fell in love. https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7020&mygalleryview=


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah I've been watching this for two years and theres always some that suprise me in the fact that they get no bids when they have lovely movement or seem to have a nice temperament and others that I was like why and their prices are way high! but I will say I really like this girl!!!
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6554&mygalleryview=


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ I liked her too.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

as to your question smrobs i'm looking for something with a little white(color not too important), a bit on the young side 2-4, and at least 14.2hh. Not in that orderand possibly one that could go english.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ooh he was one I was drewling over the other day, I did not notice the knee, didn't realize I could enlarge the photos on the site until now. I really liked the mare smrobs posted, she looks like she's be a lovely mover and has such a kind face. There was another 2 year old that looked similar to the one you posted, but was smaller, I think 13.2.... my husband is not yet convinced that I need him lol!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

LOL, Drafty - she's got lots of "flashy" in her. She'll go high bid for sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Change said:


> LOL, Drafty - she's got lots of "flashy" in her. She'll go high bid for sure!


I'm a sucker for a golden buckskin. If I hadn't gotten my gelding, I probably would have been on the lookout for a golden buckskin just like her. No white (except on the face a little is okay). There was one that one of my friend's wanted me to buy (and sell my gelding), but luckily I had already ridden the mare and was not a fan. :lol: She was a tubby little thing and you had to walk behind her with a crop to get her to move (she was one of our horses at the Girl Scout horse camp where I worked).


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

People need to stop posting BLM mustangs on this forum I WANT THEM ALL


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I know that this is one of the "flashy" ones, but I genuinely like her conformation as well. If she were a bay, she would still be my pick. I see the makings of a dressage horse in some of her movement and carriage.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7066&mygalleryview=


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ Oh wow!! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

